# New Grinder - Circa £1000 but in need of help!!



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Looking at buying a new machine to replace my Sage Barista Express, it has served me well over the past 2 years but feel the time is right to upgrade. Looking at either a Londinium R or a Profitec 700 but thats for another discussion.

Due to the above I understand I require a Grinder that will get the most out of my new setup.

I have spent hours (days) researching and have now narrowed the search down somewhat but still struggling to know if I am barking up the wrong tree so to speak, the 2 Grinders that "seem" to fit the bill are as below -

*Eureka Olympus 75e* (with titanium burrs)

£899

*Ceado E375S*

£1,089 (currently reduced)

I would welcome any advice on the above or if anyone can recommend any other models I should be looking at?

I guess its hard for me (as I haven't spent this much on a grinder before) to understand if the differences will only be subtle and how to make decision without experience of using them?!

Any help is much appreciated before my eyes go square

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

No experience of either Mark - though after a lot of research I'd recommend the ceado because:

Bigger burrs

Quiet as can be

Great grind setting lock

Big one for me - fits under cupboards on kitchen top

Great offer at BB at the moment. Normally over £300 between these 2

It will be my next investment.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

BB stock both........go and see them and have a play........all you will get on here is opinion!


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Good choices - I came to those two as well a few months back as an upgrade from the mignon. Managed to get a second hand ceado from another forum member at a very decent price. Sometimes a used grinder is better as the burrs have been worn in. Mid-range grinders often pop up here on the for sale forum and dont last long - just get your post count over 5 so you can take a look. I dont regret the ceado for a moment, it's quiet and fast - and should last me a lifetime. size-wise it is very appealing - top of the hopper is no more than 2inches above the (smallish) cups on the top of my Rocket Cellini so gives a very balanced look to the setup. Seeing them "in the flesh" at Bella Barista is a sensible idea. Good luck with your final decision.


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm not one to be able to offer advice here but very interested to hear people's views. My head is starting to wonder into this territory and in particular the two models you mention.

Have you considered the fiorenzato f83e? Slightly cheaper but also apparently on par. DFK just sold one which I was very tempted by...

Good luck with your search


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> No experience of either Mark - though after a lot of research I'd recommend the ceado because:
> 
> Bigger burrs
> 
> ...


I must admit after watching numerous videos I'm leaning towards the Ceado, to make things more difficult I've ruled the 75e out and put the Compak E8 into the mix!!!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I would include second-hand Mythos...


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

RDC8 said:


> Good choices - I came to those two as well a few months back as an upgrade from the mignon. Managed to get a second hand ceado from another forum member at a very decent price. Sometimes a used grinder is better as the burrs have been worn in. Mid-range grinders often pop up here on the for sale forum and dont last long - just get your post count over 5 so you can take a look. I dont regret the ceado for a moment, it's quiet and fast - and should last me a lifetime. size-wise it is very appealing - top of the hopper is no more than 2inches above the (smallish) cups on the top of my Rocket Cellini so gives a very balanced look to the setup. Seeing them "in the flesh" at Bella Barista is a sensible idea. Good luck with your final decision.


Thank you for the advice, I spoke with BB today!

As mentioned above weighing up the option of the Ceado or the Compak E8 now, when BB come back to me tomorrow I'll go with one, more than likely the Ceado I think!


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Rob666 said:


> I would include second-hand Mythos...


Are you aware of any for sale at the moment?

I've not seen any!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Must. S a reason why!!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I'd go with the Eureka


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

caffeinejunkie said:


> Thank you for the advice, I spoke with BB today!
> 
> As mentioned above weighing up the option of the Ceado or the Compak E8 now, when BB come back to me tomorrow I'll go with one, more than likely the Ceado I think!


Good choice - @mildred can tell u how good the e8 is ;-)

A few people on here saving for the e37s - seems to be a great home option and not silly money


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Sorry @MildredM that is ;-)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Good choice - @mildred can tell u how good the e8 is ;-)
> 
> A few people on here saving for the e37s - seems to be a great home option and not silly money


I think it's a great grinder. But I haven't had much to compare it to! It's well built and not too bad to look at, it's fast and quiet. Yes, I had some early static but that's stopped now. It's paired with a Londinium-3 at Foundry Coffee's Cafe, they rate it (and the E10, conical) very highly.

I haven't seen the Ceado, I was almost swayed by the Mythos CP, but I think it was the case/aesthetics rather than the innards. I came to really like the look of it.

I understand the Eurika 75e is highly rated too.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I was about to pull the trigger on a E37s as I hadn't read anything negative about that grinder. Big 83mm burrs, quiet, small, fast, and great in the cup. But then the opportunity to grab a E92 came my way and it was just too tempting to pass up. Quite a lot bigger though!


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

Is it easy to remove top assembly to clean burrs and reassemble with grind setting intact on your options? It was a major feature for me when I changed from Mazzer Mini E to an E37S.

Nb. Which you should do every month or perhaps earlier when you change bean...


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

So the Ceado E37S has just arrived, I've been dealing it in like a kid in a sweet shop!!

Early days and loads to perfect obviously however I'm just enjoying my first espresso on it, I can tell the difference already even though this is on my old machine as I am awaiting my new machine later this week.

The taste is worlds apart!!


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)




----------

